
Ask HN: Do you still support IE11 for new projects? - tobltobs
I have to make a decision if I will support IE11 for a new Saas project (targeting non-enterprise users). It looks like it would require a major effort, comparable to the IE6 hell. On the other side IE11 has still about 20% of market share.
======
ocdtrekkie
Does it become any more clear what the answer is if you ask "should I support
Windows 7 and Windows 8"? And heck, even among Windows 10, many organizations
are using IE11 for compatibility reasons over Edge.

It's the presently supported web browser that is assumed default for
enterprise on Windows (and it'll likely be supported as such for several years
yet). I'd argue if you intend to support customers using Windows, then it's an
absolute must.

------
TechHawk
Here is a list of all currently supported Internet Explorer versions (green,
yellow):

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Explorer_version_hist...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Explorer_version_history#Release_history_for_desktop_Windows_OS_version)

At the time of this writing, basically >= IE9. One could argue that this is
quiet far back, but I would definitely support IE11 since it is supported on
Windows 7, Windows 8.1 and Windows 10.

In my experience, IE11 has pretty good support of web technologies, so I would
not go as far to call it IE6 hell.

------
douche
Of course. We have large, well-paying customers still using _IE 8_.

~~~
andrewmcwatters
Yeah, basically go where the money is. I mean, if people want to use IE 8,
that's perfectly fine in the realm of business transactions, I suppose. These
days you even get to charge them a premium for it.

